

Show HN: ChordFinder, the most comprehensive Mac piano chord dictionary - thedjinn

About a month ago I decided to quit my job and started working full time on my own Mac apps. My first app just hit the App Store.<p>It's called ChordFinder and my goal with this app is to create the biggest chord dictionary you'll ever see. It's not just aimed at beginning musicians, but should also appeal to jazz musicians looking to extend their musical vocabulary.<p>The first version is the MVP with only piano chords, but I've already started work to add support for guitar and more.<p>The app has a site at http://chordfinderapp.com/<p>I'd love to hear what you think of it!
======
thedjinn
Clickable: <http://chordfinderapp.com/>

Here are some promo codes you can use to check out the app itself:

WJEML6TE3NXT F37MTXRPE76H J6XW6XTMTYM9 TXEP4JJF4EPN F6EWWENFTE7W RXJ4K7N7F693
PYHE6X63FFXT 4HX97MAYPK3X NA49473P4NLY YRKHLRFTKAHM

